# Aluminium trays as litter box - safe for rabbits?



## Buttercup n Charlie (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi ya'll!
Spayed my little bun yesterday and had to put her temporarily in a smaller cage to help her heal without too much movement. We put an aluminium tray wrapped tightly with newspaper as a temporary litter box solution (couldn't find a plastic box that fits the cage). She is doing better but keeps tearing/chewing the newspaper from the sides. She doesn't look interested in the aluminium, but wondering if she might start to chew on that.
Question: Is it safe to have an aluminium tray as the base? Alternatively is there anything else that anyone recommends we can use instead that might be a better substitute?

Curious,
New Bunny Mommy/Daddy


----------



## MILU (Dec 17, 2011)

I have no idea, but it sounds like a good idea..


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 17, 2011)

As I didn't know what size box I'd need until after I got Honey from a shelter, I prepared by getting the largest size throw-away aluminum roasting pan & filling it with litter. She sure looked funny laying sprawled in it until I got something permanent. lol She didn't try to chew it at all & she loves to chew other things.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok that's really good. I must see a picture of Honey sprawled in it if you have one! :biggrin2:


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry; I'm not a picture taker & I was just glad at that point that Honey was settling in enough to sprawl. Taking it one step further, just picture her [or your rabbit] that way, then photoshop it in your mind with cut up veggies around her, all ready for the oven. There was a Bugs Bunny cartoon like that which is now on YouTube. Yosemite Sam is the cook.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 18, 2011)

We have different size plastic litter boxes as ours vary from 3 to 18 pounds--got them in the kitty section at Petsmart. We also use cardboard boxes as they are cheap and easy to replace.


----------

